# Buona pasqua.



## Frithurik (21 Aprile 2019)

I miei migliori auguri di Pasqua con la speranza che questo giorno serva a rinnovare pace e serenità a voi ed ai vostri  cari.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Aprile 2019)

Frithurik ha detto:


> I miei migliori auguri di Pasqua con la speranza che questo giorno serva a rinnovare pace e serenità a voi ed ai vostri  cari.


Grazie, buona Pasqua a tutti voi !


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2019)

Buona... pasquetta!


----------



## ologramma (22 Aprile 2019)

qualcuno si è ricordato , tempi addietro c'era sempre  chi ricordava compleanni e feste , comunque
 buone feste
 raggruppo anche quelle che tra breve arriveranno


----------

